# Seeking counsel before pursuing the ministry (Thomas E. Peck)



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 5, 2019)

Consider your gifts and opportunities; and as a man is not the best judge in his own cause, call in the aid of judicious Christian friends, of ministers and of the other officers of the church, and let them judge. 

Thomas E. Peck, _Briefs and Sermons on the Acts of the Apostles_ in _Miscellanies of Rev. Thomas E. Peck, D.D., LL.D., Professor of Theology in the Union Theological Seminary in Virginia_, ed. T. C. Johnson (3 vols, Richmond VA: The Presbyterian Committee of Publication, 1895-97), 3: 256.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

